# Strandberg EndurNeck



## Rashputin (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys, I haven't written any posts in what seems like forever. I hope this forum is still inhabited by all the really nice helpful people that I used to talk to on here back in the days

So I'm considering ordering a Strandberg Boden 8, and I was wondering if anybody have tried the EndurNeck? Also, I was wondering if anybody have tried the fanned True Temperment frets and could give me an honest asessment of what it's like to play. I installed Earvana Nuts on all my guitars as I was getting frustrated with how out of tune certain chords would sound on "regular" guitars.

Any advice on whether or not to get the True Temperment frets and the EndurNeck profile would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rook (Jul 30, 2013)

It's pretty personal dude. Is there anything you specifically want to know?

I'm sure plenty of people can tell you it's 'good' but that's good for them, YMMV.


----------



## Daxten (Jul 30, 2013)

I love my endu neck. the true Temperment is meh imo


----------



## Malkav (Jul 30, 2013)

Never played on the Endurneck, but I got to play Mattias Eklundh's TT guitar when he was down here, bending felt normal, had literally no effect on my left hand comfort and my god it was the most in tune sounding guitar I had ever gotten to hear in my life O_O


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 30, 2013)

The thing about the TT frets, is that you don't really notice that they're in tune. Which is the whole point. You only notice when something is off, which means it's more like "not having needles in your dick" rather than "in the middle of having an orgasm". 

That said though, I bet it's worth it. I've tried a TT strat, and I thought it was odd that I didn't feel or hear a damn thing that was out of the ordinary. But the truth is that I just wasn't hearing the bad stuff, and I was expecting it to give me MORE OF THE GOOD STUFF 

It's a technical advantage for sure.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jul 30, 2013)

Would you notice it more if you were playing with other non-TT instruments? Would that be problematic? 

I'd love to try one of those necks - I love the idea, and imagine they would be very comfortable to use.

Sorry for the information vacuum in this post.


----------



## HanShock (Jul 30, 2013)

I love my endu neck too!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Jul 30, 2013)

Are they offering true temp for the bodens now? I just put the deposit down on mine and i'm going in blind on the endur neck, never played one but i trust what ive heard + ola's reputation for ingenuity. As for TT i think i would decline that option because I dont want to be limited to any specific tuning. If thats not an issue for you, i dont think there are any other huge cons to TT.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 31, 2013)

jsl2h90 said:


> Are they offering true temp for the bodens now? I just put the deposit down on mine and i'm going in blind on the endur neck, never played one but i trust what ive heard + ola's reputation for ingenuity. As for TT i think i would decline that option because I dont want to be limited to any specific tuning. If thats not an issue for you, i dont think there are any other huge cons to TT.



I think TT systems are quite expensive, even on a production boden, so if swapping tunings isnt a problem, the cost may be


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 2, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> The thing about the TT frets, is that you don't really notice that they're in tune. Which is the whole point. You only notice when something is off, which means it's more like "not having needles in your dick" rather than "in the middle of having an orgasm".
> 
> That said though, I bet it's worth it. I've tried a TT strat, and I thought it was odd that I didn't feel or hear a damn thing that was out of the ordinary. But the truth is that I just wasn't hearing the bad stuff, and I was expecting it to give me MORE OF THE GOOD STUFF
> 
> It's a technical advantage for sure.



Thanks MF! Have you had any more guitar work done at Gulden Guitars in Drammen? I saw one of your guitars when Erik was PLEK-ing one of mine. Did you get that DC727?


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 2, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> I think TT systems are quite expensive, even on a production boden, so if swapping tunings isnt a problem, the cost may be



Thanks guys! I'm saving my ass off now to be able to afford one. Musicstore.de are selling them now, but I don't know if I'll be able to order a TT neck through them.

Ordering from Astral EXR is probably my best bet? How long is the wait for a production Boden? Can I customize my production Boden at all (woods etc.), or are they "what you see is what you get"?

https://www.facebook.com/AstralEXRSystems


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 2, 2013)

Rashputin said:


> Thanks guys! I'm saving my ass off now to be able to afford one. Musicstore.de are selling them now, but I don't know if I'll be able to order a TT neck through them.
> 
> Ordering from Astral EXR is probably my best bet? How long is the wait for a production Boden? Can I customize my production Boden at all (woods etc.), or are they "what you see is what you get"?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AstralEXRSystems



Depending on where you are located Astral EXR may be the best place to order through, especially if you are US/Canada but if youre in europe there might be a retailer close to you thatll make sure you dont get killed by VAT/impot taxes. Id say email Astral to find out what your best option is

Some of the models have a couple options but for the modt part its fixed specs. And there is a Musikmesse video where Ola Strandberg said TT frets will be an option on Boden 8's but Astral hasnt said anything yet. So again email them if you are dead set on TT


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 2, 2013)

Rashputin said:


> Thanks guys! I'm saving my ass off now to be able to afford one. Musicstore.de are selling them now, but I don't know if I'll be able to order a TT neck through them.
> 
> Ordering from Astral EXR is probably my best bet? How long is the wait for a production Boden? Can I customize my production Boden at all (woods etc.), or are they "what you see is what you get"?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AstralEXRSystems


Its what you see is what you get except the pickups and color. I went with the CL7 blue stain on my boden 8 for instance. I tried to get it without inlays and they don't do that. The build time is about 3-4 months. I've been talking to paul since january and i just put my deposit down a week or two ago due to the whole s7 fiasco. So my total wait time will be like 10 months lol. Luckily, you shouldnt have that problem now that AES is all set up.

With you being in Norway i would just walk on down to uppsala, knock on Ola's front door and order that way. 
But seriously, you should be able to find a retailer out there like "the music store" in germany. Idk if AES would be the best way to go for you but Paul is very quick to respond if you email him your questions. I just facebook message him and he usually responds right away.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Aug 3, 2013)

bout the TT:
I played Allan's proto with the fanned frets TT a few times.
Depending on how "accurate" you hearing is, and how much you are used to hear "really in tune" instruments like for example chellos you will definitively be able to notice it.
on single notes it has virtually no noticable effect,
where it comes into play is when using really dense chords - they simply sound different (not weighting better or worse, as that's personal)

on to the endurneck:
works great for me - makes sense from the theory standpoint.
It kinda "forces" a certain left hand awareness, which might be found disturbing.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 6, 2013)

Scattered Messiah said:


> bout the TT:
> I played Allan's proto with the fanned frets TT a few times.
> Depending on how "accurate" you hearing is, and how much you are used to hear "really in tune" instruments like for example chellos you will definitively be able to notice it.
> on single notes it has virtually no noticable effect,
> ...



Thanks for all the really helpful information guys. Appreciate it!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 9, 2013)

All I know is I need this in my life. Along with the True Temperment Frets. Ever since I saw Vai with them I was hooked (fanboyish yeah I know). That neck design really freaking intrigues me, especially on a 6. 7 or 8? Hmm....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2013)

Rashputin said:


> Thanks MF! Have you had any more guitar work done at Gulden Guitars in Drammen? I saw one of your guitars when Erik was PLEK-ing one of mine. Did you get that DC727?



Pretty sure I'm not who you think I am!


----------



## Dabo Fett (Aug 11, 2013)

Never heard of the enduroneck before but I'm pretty interested in trying one now!


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 11, 2013)

Does the Endureneck favor certain types of playing? I'm very interested in trying it out on my next custom build but I have not had a chance to try this anywhere. Is there a risk?


----------

